# do they sell gila monsters?



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

and if so where to get them.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

As long as they're legal in your state, you can buy the so-called "Halloween Gecko" here: http://www.gilaranch.com/

I've seen quite a few pages that say you can only get them CBB!

Incidentally, there are a few pages that say that the Gila Monster is a species with a family all to itself. Can you tell me why that's false?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Two sources of info:
http://www.applegatereptiles.com/articles/tails.htm 
http://www.kingsnake.com/rockymountain/RMH.../RMHpopular.htm

And possibly another site to buy 'em (the first link was sold out!):
http://www.drseward.com/forsale.htm


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Personally I do not recommend the gila ranch..if you want top quality captive bred Gila's contact Dr. Mark Seward in Colorado....

Family Helodermatidae (Gila Monsters)
The family Helodermatidae consists of only two species: Heloderma suspectum and H. horridum are the only venomous lizards. Their bite is painful, but seldom fatal to man.

Appearance: The helodermatids are heavy-bodied, short-tailed, clumsy-looking lizards, gaudily marked with dark reticulations on a yellow or orange background, or vice versa.There are a few palatine and pterygoid teeth, no temporal arches, and eight cervical vertebrae. The back and other surfaces of the limbs are covered with large osteoderms.Unlike those of the poisonous snakes, the venom glands of Heloderma are in the lower jaw; the teeth are grooved but not hollow. The venom empties into the mouth through several ducts that open between the teeth and the lips.

Distribution: SW-USA, Mexico, Guatemala.

Habitat: Deserts and arid areas.

Size: 30&emdash;35 cm snout-vent length, 50 cm total length (TL) maximum for H. suspectum; 1 m TL for H. horridum.

Food: Wide variety of animal food - mainly nestling rodents, but also lizards, and occasionally bird and reptile eggs.

Behaviour: Slow-moving, diurnal, solitary. They methodically search for food above and below ground throughout their home ranges of several hectares, being both strong diggers and good climbers. When not foraging, they rest underground in burrows and similar retreats. Heloderma bites and retains a firm grasp while it chews, thus enhancing the entry of the venom into the wound.

Reproduction: Courtship and mating occur from late April to early June, and 2&emdash;12 eggs are laid in mid-July to mid-August. Eggs are 67 to 75 mm long and 33 to 39 mm wide.They are buried to a depths of about 125 mm in an open place that is exposed to the sun, but usually near a stream or dry wash. The eggs overwinter, hatching after about 10 months in May. In captivity or under optimal conditions, the incubation time is only about 30 days.

Two EXCELLENT REFERENCES....

Beck, D.D. (2005)
Biology of Gila Monsters and Beaded Lizards.
University of California Press

BOGERT, C. M., & MARTÍN DEL CAMPO, R. (1956)
The gila monster and its allies.
Bull. Amer. Mus. Nat. Hist. 109:1-238.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

I looked at them about 2 years ago and they were 1000+. I hope thing have changed by now.
JUST DO NOT GET BIT!!!!!!!!!!! I understand it may take a pry-bar to get the jaws open and the pain is super intense. NO JOKE!

About collecting..............fellow members of the Al Robbins Herp society were out in AZ collecting and came up on a G. monster in the middle of the road. They went to pick it up to move it off the road and got busted by the F&G! It was a sting operation. The funny thing was that in the process of convincing the F&G who they were the G. monster got away. The monster was a pet of one of the F&G and everyone got busy thying to find the lost monster. They eventually found it-WHEW! Anyway.....

Good luck and I hope you can find something.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good to know, CK...NJ, go with my second link of places that sell them, then...that is the aforementioned Dr. Seward.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok thanks. BTW its not for me my friend has wanted one for years and never could get ahold of a breeder cuz hes internet retarted. he has alot of experience with venomous snakes. as well as other large lizards.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Beadeds and Gilas are two fo my favorite lizards...awesome captives...laid back, but they are deceptively fast animals....handle with caution!

I have been fortunate enough to see many gilas in the wild.Iin AZ, NM, many parts of mexico.most notably in sinaloa..and beadeds in MX and Guatemala...and for the record the Guatemaln Beadeds need your help.....

Not enough kept because of the outrageous price tag....but as more breeders produce them, the prices should drop a bit....


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

First they are illegal in NJ. But no impossible to get take a trip to the Hamburg Reptile show in PA they had them ranging from 1000 to 1500. Also check out Saving Grace Reptiles talk to Chuck he might help you out!


----------

